# Bird Hunting Etc. & Spearfishing



## Quetzal (May 17, 2010)

Hi all,
I have been reading your post now for a few weeks. They are very interesting and informative. Me and my wife would love to spend part of our lives in Spain. We honeymooned on the Costa del Sol in 1995. We currently live in South Carolina USA. However we lived in Guatemala for 1 year, so have a little idea about Expat life. I speak descent Spanish, I use it at work. 
I love to hunt and spearfish. I have 2 dogs, one a German Shorthair Pointer for birds and a beagle. I would love to get to know a breed from Spain called Perdiguero de Burgos. 

Question: Does anyone on this forum hunt, or spearfish or dive for that matter? Also does anyone know anything about the breed Perdiguero de Burgos? I am a member of the forum for the breed. I was going to post a link but wasn't allowed to.

Thank You all and hope someone has a common interest.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

I've got a seagull you're more than welcome to hunt down and kill


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> I've got a seagull you're more than welcome to hunt down and kill




You still going on about that seagull!? 

Listen, in August I'm going back to that wonderful UK sea side resort Weston super Nightmare. My Mum and Dad used to have a regular visits to their barbecues - George the seagull!! I'll ask them how they got rid of it if you like.

Apologies to the poster of this thread. I'm referring to an earlier thread posted by shinyandy called *!!**/$! seagull or smth similar


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

It nearly knocked me over today!!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

ShinyAndy said:


> It nearly knocked me over today!!


if it gets that close, whack it with lump of wood/tennis racket/cricket bat or whatever/whoever is close to hand:focus:


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I gave up shooting years ago, but my neighbour is an keen hunter. He has two very likeable, lovely, but intensely stupid springer spaniels


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I come from a hunting,fishin, shooting family and when my daughter and family moved to Spain they left their guns in the U.K and as soon as they had settled took their shotgun and fire arms licence to the local police and asked what the regulations were in order to bring their guns into the country, to cut a long story shot they complied and brought their guns over and went back to the police to tell them that the guns were now in the country and they wanted to register them only to be told no you can't do that you have to do this... another tale that I have forgotten, it was really so much hassle that they just took them back to the UK and re registered them there.
I also lived in France and the local hunt (not horse and hound)... mmmm well it's not just cricket.. to see men going out with spears, shotguns, rifles and what looked like a crossbow is just not my idea sport.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

A lot of hunting with dogs is done here in the Canaries, rabbits, partridge, quail, grouse, guinea fowl, and the odd pheasant.

Also we, on the island of El Hierro, are world famous site for scuba diving, but I believe spear fishing is restricted to certain areas, and there are no fishing at all areas.

Cannot help with your breed of dog.

H


----------



## Quetzal (May 17, 2010)

Hepa said:


> A lot of hunting with dogs is done here in the Canaries, rabbits, partridge, quail, grouse, guinea fowl, and the odd pheasant.
> 
> Also we, on the island of El Hierro, are world famous site for scuba diving, but I believe spear fishing is restricted to certain areas, and there are no fishing at all areas.
> 
> ...


Thank you to all for your comments. El Hierro sounds very interesting. I love off the path palces. For the time travel experience. Guatemala was like that in 1987. 
Hepa I read on your bio that you like birds. I do too. I like to raise/keep them, hunt them and eat them. Some find this contradictory, however I am a romantic as well as practical. Do you keep any birds?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

No I do not keep birds, just watch them,
H


----------

